# East Sussex Dog Shows



## trophy-sussex

Greetings,
Can anyone please inform me of upcoming dog shows within the East Sussex Area. Any information would be appreciated.
Thank you
Lorraine:001_cool:


----------



## dexter

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

there 1 on at Ardingly 6/2


----------



## dexter

Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer


----------



## trophy-sussex

Thank you very much for your help, it is appreciated. As we are a new business starting up in the East Sussex Area it is difficult to know where to start at times and the listings will certainly help me to know what shows are on, and which ones we need to approach to obtain permission to have a stand at their shows.
Once again, thank you for your help.
Regards
Lorraine Chapman


----------



## Pippi

If anyone hears of any fun/companion dog shows could you let me know of them? Pip went to one a few weeks back and loved it, but obviously as shes a mix I can only do the fun/companion shows with her! 

Thanks!!


----------



## dexter

will do,. does that include Kent?


----------



## trophy-sussex

Hi,
I found that Dexter was very helpful with the links that he sent me, he is very helpful and knowledgeable about the shows.
Lorraine


----------



## Pippi

With me, yes please!


----------



## dexter

trophy-sussex said:


> Hi,
> I found that Dexter was very helpful with the links that he sent me, he is very helpful and knowledgeable about the shows.
> Lorraine


anytime. there are shows at Maidstone too.

BTW There is a huge show 2 day show beginning May BH weekend, at Ardingly has a spring garden show too . Gets packed out with all kinds of stalls.


----------



## dexter

Pippi said:


> With me, yes please!


will do xxx


----------



## stdpoodlelady

Not exactly up and coming but there is a Military Fair and Companion Dog Show on 20th June in Hailsham, East Sussex - Wealden District Council and Community Hall, Vicarage Lane, BN27 2AX. In aid of 'Thank the Forces'.

I have no other details at the moment.

Dorothy


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

I have a group on facebook lists the shows in kent and east sussex if any helpo to anyone!


----------

